# harvest time of day.



## FUM (Aug 31, 2013)

Whats the best time of day to harvest in? morring, mid-day or night time?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

I like to harvest just after the dew, has burned off. usually around 10 in the mornings this time of yr


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2013)

When ever ya Have the time...Ive done some in morning ..noon..and night...Happy Harvesting

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 1, 2013)

We like to feed the plants when the lights turn on and harvest right before lights out. But I don't think it really matters!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2013)

It doesn't make one bit of difference.


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 1, 2013)

When the moon is in it's 7th orbit and Venus is rising in the east. When the frogs bark and the dogs croak.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 1, 2013)

right before sunrise or lights on.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 1, 2013)

30 mins before lights on I remove into dark room before I trim


----------



## DrFever (Sep 1, 2013)

I would think best time is like few mentioned   before   lights on  or out side  after all dew is gone  is there a difference of time of day or indoor  lights on or off  
here is a key point to remember: As resin builds up in your buds  it also get  used up  indoor and out door  ( protecting buds ) 
 Then in darkness it  replenishes  the resin  back to the buds  so when is the best time  well  you decide lol
 I rather have  buds  sticky and  crystally   then  after   lights  have been on and there is not as much   just have a look next time   before lights come on   look at buds  then  half way during lights  then end of cycle   you will see a difference  in resin lost  during that time   due to intense light  etc


----------



## FUM (Sep 3, 2013)

there outside in greenhouse. I was thinking like poppies resin flows during the heat of the day. I for sure want the best for my AIDS patient. Morring sounds good enough. I'll be watching them. Thanks.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 3, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> here is a key point to remember: As resin builds up in your buds  it also get  used up  indoor and out door  ( protecting buds )
> Then in darkness it  replenishes  the resin  back to the buds


 
I have never seen this, any source for this info?


----------



## FUM (Sep 5, 2013)

ok.lmao,got it this time. I'm going to watch that. thank you growdude.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

Before I :smoke1: during a :smoke1: and after I :smoke1:


----------



## DrFever (Sep 7, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I have never seen this, any source for this info?


 Think about it for a second  light destroys  THC  why not just store  your weed  out side in the open ??? when drying weed  do we dry it in the light ???? or in the dark ???
Same goes for harvesting  you sure don;t want to  start  chopping after a full light cycle as  THC   during your on  cycle  has been destroyed   and yes  during lights out  it replensishes  the plant with more  canabinoid acids and Cbd as well as THC  why do you think  that scientists  did  tests   on chopping  24 - 48 - 72 hrs after lights out  conclusion  the plants chopped 72 hrs in the dark  on most strain  showed a significant increase in THC 

Many factors influence the production of THC. In general, the older a plant, the greater its potential to produce THC. This is true, however, only if the plant remains healthy and vigorous, THC production requires the properquantity and quality of light. It seems that none of the biosynthetic processes operate efficiently when low light conditions prevent proper photosynthesis. Research has shown (Valle et al. 1978) that twice as much THC is produced under a 12-hour photoperiod than under a 10-hour photoperiod. Warm temperatures are known to promote metabolic activity and the production of THC. Heat also promotes resin secretion, possibly in response to the threat of floral desiccation by the hot sun, Resin collects in the heads of glandular trichomes and does not directly seal the pores of the calyx to prevent desiccation. Resin heads may serve to break up the rays of the sun so that fewer of them strike the leaf surface and raise the temperature. However, light and heat also destroy THC. In a bud strain, a biosynthetic rate must be maintained such that substantially more THC is produced than is broken down. Humidity is an interesting parameter of THC production and one of the least understood. Most high-quality Cannabis grows in areas that are dry much of the time at least during the maturation period. It follows that increased resin production in response to arid conditions might account for increased THC production. High-THC strains, however, also grow in very humid conditions (greenhouses and equatorial zones) and produce copious quantities of resin. Cannabis seems not to produce more resins in response to dry soil, as it does to a dry atmosphere. Drying out plants by with holding water for the last weeks of flowering does not stimulate THC production, although an arid atmosphere may do so. A Cannabis plant in flower requires water, so that nutrients are available. for operating the various biosynthetic pathways.


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 7, 2013)

seriously? you can chop anytime of day that suits you.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 7, 2013)

what does a plant do when the sun goes down.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 7, 2013)

now what about after you remove plant early but then trim in a room with a 40-100watt light in ceiling? how much do you think that actually decreases thc%? I like light to trim cause im half blind lol so I wear a small head lamp to brighten up buds.


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 8, 2013)

I chop before Sun up...thinking is all nutes are down in root zone instead of leaves/buds. Just A thought nothing backing my personal opinion


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

I do when nobodys lookin 

BWD


----------



## DrFever (Sep 8, 2013)

brimck325 said:
			
		

> what does a plant do when the sun goes down.



 During the night, the sun goes down. Thats a pretty fundamental problem here, in that during the day, plants can of course get energy from sunlight through photosynthesis. But during the night, when the sun goes down, their source of energy disappears and they had to come up with some way to compensate for that so the plant metabolism and growth can go on during the night. So, the way in which plants solve this problem is that during the day, they store some of the energy which they get from sunlight in the form of starch and during the night, this starch is broken down. And the observation was that the rate at which starch was broken down during the night was more or less constant during the night. If you measure the amount of starch as a function of time during the night, it kind of goes down as a straight line. Some of the best growth i see  growing weed over 25 years  is during the night  cycle


----------



## DrFever (Sep 8, 2013)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> now what about after you remove plant early but then trim in a room with a 40-100watt light in ceiling? how much do you think that actually decreases thc%? I like light to trim cause im half blind lol so I wear a small head lamp to brighten up buds.


 Your 30  - 100 watts in a room isn;t going to do nothing  its pretty hard to trim in the dark  we all trim lights on  but again  big difference  from  actual sunlight power  and or  600 / 1000 watt power 
 Fum asked when was the best time  to each there own  i have trimmed for big time ppl and ppl have trimmed for me  out door and its always  in morning  has been for long as i remember 
  We get chopping around 4 am t in the fields     and trimming  by 6 am  12 - 15 people     3 weeks of  trimming  8 hrs a day anything more   trimming  becomes sloppy   once a plant is chopped its DEAD  
When growing indoor   again  its always been   min  6 hrs after ;lights have been off i prefer   min 12- 24 
  So  again  yea you can chop anytime will it effect overall THC  count probably  its hard  to get this across  cause non of us  actually take our weed to get tested  ( its BIG BUCKS )but if you did  you would see a difference . 90 percent of  growers don;t even know when plants are at its peak or get even close to THC percentage of the strain 
  Hell  you can chop   3rd week of flower if you like   or  20th week if yea like that is if plants are still alive  Again another myth  plants yellow off  its normal lol  <---- No its not     keep her green 
Look at Mainebuds  journal  on here he pm'd me  read my journal and i guided him  from start of growing  to drying  process  ask him   he is loving it now  growing  12 plants and making serious weed  and also ask him how the drying process is working out for him  he was shocked   how it turned out    from bagging  buds  after 36 hrs  for 8 hrs then back on screens  for 8 - 12   then done


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 8, 2013)

:spit:


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

or you could just chop any time of the day you choose and see absolutely no difference in the quality of your smoke, just saying, it really doesnt matter what time of day you chop at all. its a 24 hour period, the smoke doesnt go from good to bad and back to good in 24 hours does it, no it doesnt.


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

but i have heard you should chop on the 3rd day after a full moon between 2 and 4 am but you have to be totally naked and cover yourself in mud and chant "Go Leafs Go" while you trim, but its just a rumor as far as im concerned. jmo.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

I think dman be meaning "Go Marijuana Leafs Go!" cause we no the no sports rule and he just be makin a mistake no banning required 

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> but i have heard you should chop on the 3rd day after a full moon between 2 and 4 am but you have to be totally naked and cover yourself in mud and chant "Go Leafs Go" while you trim, but its just a rumor as far as i concerned. jmo.




:rant: You said you wouldn't tell about my harvest ways


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> I think dman be meaning "Go Marijuana Leafs Go!" cause we no the no sports rule and he just be makin a mistake no banning required
> 
> BWD



Mention of a team name doesnt mean i talked sports, does it? no, it doesnt, your a trouble maker and i wish you to ignore me DD, dont you have a shed to rebuild, or maybe wire it to blow up at the flip of a light switch like you mentioned before? (no one believed that either) either way go away, have i made your list of people to harass? if so I wish ya luck and have fun. we are in the same province after all, come get me..:hubba:


----------



## DrFever (Sep 8, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> but i have heard you should chop on the 3rd day after a full moon between 2 and 4 am but you have to be totally naked and cover yourself in mud and chant "Go Leafs Go" while you trim, but its just a rumor as far as i concerned. jmo.



Dman i guess for growers like your self  that don;t  yield very much  it  doesn;t really matter....But  for the ones  growing commercially it  does matter its all about the GREEN at the end of the day


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Dman i guess for growers like your self  that don;t  yield very much  it  doesn;t really matter....But  for the ones  growing commercially it  does matter its all about the GREEN at the end of the day



LOL whatever, thats so weak, i didnt comment on your skills just time of day to harvest was silly, but whatever if that makes you feel better. and i harvest more than i need and thats all i care about. have a nice day


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heres another angle of all your money, its 205 million apparently, congrats.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> Mention of a team name doesnt mean i talked sports, does it? no, it doesnt, your a trouble maker and i wish you to ignore me DD, dont you have a shed to rebuild, or maybe wire it to blow up at the flip of a light switch like you mentioned before? (no one believed that either) either way go away, have i made your list of people to harass? if so I wish ya luck and have fun. we are in the same province after all, come get me..:hubba:


 

Good luck yur trails friend truly wish ya well  Sorry we were unable to connect. Wish yur trails well Sir with all due respect I apologize again as I also mentioned in yur pm box. Sorry there can be no forgiveness here 

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

BWD You have to earn forgiveness empty works and stupid word typing way sure ain't on the trail to being forgiven


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Good luck yur trails friend truly wish ya well  Sorry we were unable to connect. Wish yur trails well Sir with all due respect I apologize again as I also mentioned in yur pm box. Sorry there can be no forgiveness here
> 
> BWD



All my pm box has is a threat that you will expose me? for what i dont know.
but good luck.

Not exactly sure what your saying, as usual, but if it is that your gonna ignore me than i thank you.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

Yual got it pilgrim sorry again

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

"threatening to expose" someone is the same a snitching and anyone that does it should be banned and their info passed to all mj sites because that type person has no place in the mj community


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

That is his mo Ozzy. Some say, well never mind. I get banned when bwd is involved so I shall hush now. Sorry you had to get that stuff Dman.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

Just for the record I offered dman the option to post my pm to him or I can dman if ya like? This crap has got to come to rot through buy now. Why are the owners of this here fire aint tending the brush around the flames its going to burn quick when it goes. I aint here for yur drama and was typing a great big essay to folks fireside to say sorry fur my parts in it all but yual just keep poking those who aint yur level and that's sad. I will post it dman if yual care to give permission 

MODS PLEASE!!

BWD


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Just for the record I offered dman the option to post my pm to him or I can dman if ya like? This crap has got to come to rot through buy now. Why are the owners of this here fire aint tending the brush around the flames its going to burn quick when it goes. I aint here for yur drama and was typing a great big essay to folks fireside to say sorry fur my parts in it all but yual just keep poking those who aint yur level and that's sad. I will post it dman if yual care to give permission
> 
> MODS PLEASE!!
> 
> BWD



What exactly is it you want the Mods too do? i'd love to know.

heres the pm you sent me since you want it posted. oh and for the record so it make sense i did call him a "sad little man" in the pm.

"Well my fellow canuck and follower of the clan aint little and aint sad  and careful cause the awakening be at hand here pilgrim and folks who be  needin exposed be getting exposed   Yual might find self with no friends so careful what yual wish fireside  I wish ya nothing but well and good trails ahead but I call it as I see  it and been known to be a bit clairvoyant "

Wish ya well when dust settles 

BWD

Still have no idea what you plan to expose about me??? but im also not gonna lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2013)

bwd.. you'll do well to let the staff do the moderating here. If you see a violation that you feel needs addressed. REPORT it.. otherwise, leave the moderating to us. "WE" will decide who and what needs addressed.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

Hick said:
			
		

> bwd.. you'll do well to let the staff do the moderating here. If you see a violation that you feel needs addressed. REPORT it.. otherwise, leave the moderating to us. "WE" will decide who and what needs addressed.


 
Sorry Sir

I will set over the other side of the fire and watch I guess see what happens. Thanks for showin up 

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Sorry Sir
> 
> I will set over the other side of the fire and watch I guess see what happens. Thanks for showin up
> 
> BWD


 

:holysheep: A post by BWD that I can read


:confused2:why don't you post like that all the time? There are member posting thru interpreter programs that we can understand their post just fine. 

We( all the old members) are stepping up to make the MJ better than ever. Why not join us?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

In my right to defend though this be the pm I received BEFORE I replied to dmans pm. Leys put all coins to the table and call it as they fold nothing to hide here. Piece to the drama puzzle as yu wish pilgrim 

dman

"ever consider getting a life and ******* off? your a sad little man."

yual poked me first friend hope ya find trails better suited yur age group canuck or not 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

Fum

I am truly sorry this happened in yur thread pilgrim I am truly the trollin just follows me everyere I reckon please except my apologies yur fireside disruptance.

BWD


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> In my right to defend though this be the pm I received BEFORE I replied to dmans pm. Leys put all coins to the table and call it as they fold nothing to hide here. Piece to the drama puzzle as yu wish pilgrim
> 
> dman
> 
> ...



No problem, i would have posted it but you made a point of saying you wanted the pm you sent me posted.

If your gonna follow me around the site and harass then i will send you a pm with some poor language . if ya didnt start with me you wouldnt have received that pm. got it? but atleast i wouldnt threaten you. SLM.

Im done playing your game now, keep coming at me and i will respond in kind, but leave me alone and you wont hear from me. your choice.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 7, 2013)

Being a Chef for 20 years I know that when I harvest any produce mornings are best especially for herbs. They are bright and vibrant, essential oils are present and shelf life and taste is better. I find harvesting parsley, for example, in the mid day causes it to wilt quicker and is never the same as when picked first thing in the morning.

I'm reading some pretty conflicting views on the web...I'm up at the crack of dawn anyways so I plan on an early morning harvest unless someone here has info they would like to share. Thanks!


----------



## DrFever (Oct 8, 2013)

BeerBong said:
			
		

> Being a Chef for 20 years I know that when I harvest any produce mornings are best especially for herbs. They are bright and vibrant, essential oils are present and shelf life and taste is better. I find harvesting parsley, for example, in the mid day causes it to wilt quicker and is never the same as when picked first thing in the morning.
> 
> I'm reading some pretty conflicting views on the web...I'm up at the crack of dawn anyways so I plan on an early morning harvest unless someone here has info they would like to share. Thanks!


 Your  Right  so many don;t get it  for instance    when i walk into my grow room    6 hrs after lights have been on    the smell is not as  strong  litterally  GONE  as it is when  you go in there  just as lights turn on   same goes   for lights off   when growing  lots off  weed   the smell  begins to get  very strong      7  hrs after lights have been off  and why is that  ????
 Cause  all the resins and  essential oils  have been replenished in the bud  during lights off  
Light on period  you lose your  oils  due to protecting the buds yes peeps      light   wrecks THC  hell how many of you  dry your weed in a well lit room ????? and why dont you  lol


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 8, 2013)

hawthorne said:
			
		

> the Defiance Game official team gave the community members a new challenge.



Spam much?


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 8, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Your  Right  so many don;t get it  for instance    when i walk into my grow room    6 hrs after lights have been on    the smell is not as  strong  litterally  GONE  as it is when  you go in there  just as lights turn on   same goes   for lights off   when growing  lots off  weed   the smell  begins to get  very strong      7  hrs after lights have been off  and why is that  ????
> Cause  all the resins and  essential oils  have been replenished in the bud  during lights off
> Light on period  you lose your  oils  due to protecting the buds yes peeps      light   wrecks THC  hell how many of you  dry your weed in a well lit room ????? and why dont you  lol



It just makes sense from where I'm standing. Ask any farmer when the best time to harvest is, 9 out of 10 (Maybe even 10 ) will say mornings, before all the evaporating happens.  Why would this plant be any different from the hundreds of other plants that have been deemed best harvested early mornings?


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 8, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> LOL whatever, thats so weak, i didnt comment on your skills just time of day to harvest was silly, but whatever if that makes you feel better. and i harvest more than i need and thats all i care about. have a nice day



How is it silly to follow a generally accepted rule of thumb?  Mornings are best for all harvesting.  I haven't heard an arguement that says otherwise here or on any other forum, yet all the info says do it early in the day.  So I will do it early in the day.  I'm sure your buds don't get terrible if you do it later...but if there is even the slightest potential that you will get better results by doing it in the morning...why wouldn't you?


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 6, 2013)

because the difference will be undetectable if there even is a difference. am i to believe weed picked at 6 am has a detectable difference from weed picked at 6 pm?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> because the difference will be undetectable if there even is a difference. am i to believe weed picked at 6 am has a detectable difference from weed picked at 6 pm?



I have never noticed a difference. It's all good

I do understand that with fresh produce especially grapes they like to pick early because of sugar content. But with mj I have never noticed a difference when I picked it, even when picked in the dark.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 8, 2013)

tell me something  guys  in  late flower  prior to lights does your room  have a extremely strong smell ?????   then after 12 hrs   is the smell just as strong ???? probably not , 
To each there own  unless actual tests are done  of actual THC content from a green bud in morning compared to or after  light / sun has been on we just will never know  has it not been proven  that on some strains  left  left  72 hrs in darkness  resulted in higher THC   then  ones just chopped  hmmmm wonder why  they  never done 72 hrs of straight light  then chop


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 8, 2013)

My show reeks all day until I chop dry n jar.... then it reeks in the jars.


?????


----------



## DrFever (Mar 7, 2014)

Here from a reputable source on what time of day to harvest 

Timing the harvest is Paramount to the final quality. Harvest your precious buds in the dark, just before the lights normally come on. If possible, do not allow the plants to see direct light as long as their roots are attached. Direct light on a plant will draw up stored starches and sugars from the root system.
During the nighttime hours, our ladies are busy storing food down in their root system that they made during the daylight hours. During &#8220;lights out," starches and sugars produced by photosynthesis during the day drain downward to the roots. Knowing this, it is easy to figure out that you want to cut your plants away from the roots before the lights come on, when food moves back upward into the buds.  

Outdoor herb is often harvested during the daytime hours and the result is a harsh, difficult burn and an extra long cure. The starches and sugars present in daytime-harvested herb act like fire retardants&#8212;not the effect we're looking for. In addition to tasting and burning bad, these fire retardants also change the chemical make up of the smoke you're ingesting. This means that the THC, cannabinol, cannabidoil and other active cannabinoids can't burn at the perfect temperature to get you properly high because they haven't properly converted to their psychoactive forms.


----------

